# widgeon mount all most finished BUT!....



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

I got the bird mounted looks ok,the neck shrunk slightly so the neck is a little choppy but one thing i cant figure out how to fix,is the color of the beak has turned allmost all black? what do i do ? did i mess up some where? ill put some pix some time soon


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

That's why you use an artificial head with it pre painted. YOU MUST repaint the legs and bills of all birds. The color will fade to black!


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks ,so what kind and where can i get the paint ?


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

hey where can i get the kinda paint i need?


----------



## blazedillon (Feb 7, 2007)

look around on the internet for sits to order it


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

WASCO or any taxidermy supplier, McKenzie, Rinehart, Jonas. VanDykes, etc.


----------



## wolfdog101 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks guys :beer:


----------

